# Another Teacher's Podium



## MT Stringer

A friend of ours ordered a podium. She teaches 8th grade Texas History at the new junior school in our local school district. The district doesn't provide podiums for the teachers and the thing she has been using is down right riduculous.

The only thing different from the other one I built is she asked for a second adjustable shelf.

My wife arranged for us to bring her lunch today during her conference period and we surprised her. She had no idea it was ready to go. She was tickled beyond belief. It did take a few minutes to get past the front door, down the halls to her room because first the school principal wanted to check it out. He liked it alot. Then a teacher stopped us for a look-see. He asked for some pics of it so he could pass them around.  May be another order in the near future.

The podium is made from Red Oak including the plywood used for the frame and panel construction. It has a drawer and two shallow slots for pencils on top of the desk. The collapsible shelf on the front is used for projectors or as in this new school, an Elmo. ??? Heck if I know what it is. I think it conects to her lapto to project on a screen much like an overhead projector from the past. A power strip is mounted under the drawer providing power for the equipment. I installed grommets so the cords could be routed safely.

The finish is Min Wax Red Mahogany 225 with several coats of Deft Clear Wood Finish.

It looks pretty darn spanky in person. 

Hope you like it.

I already have another project in progress so I will be busy this week building a table top. Hope to have some pics soon.

Mike


----------



## 3192

WOW!! Dovetails and the whole enchilada!! Excellent work and design. Congrats on a excellent project....you can tell that teacher is one happy camper! gb


----------



## WildThings

That is excellent!!


----------

